# حل مشاكل الصناعة بأيد عربية ، كيف؟



## م.محمد عبدالعزيز (26 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
فيديو لروبوت يقوم بخطوات تجميعية على خطوط الإنتاج 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HXyN9ApyJLo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HUU3HdxOqZs

ليس الغرض من الموضوع عرض الفيديو ولكن 

بعد مشاهدة الروبوت وكيفية مشاركته في كفاءة وسرعة الإنتاج 
لماذا لا نقوم بتصنيع مثل هذه الأفكار
لماذا لا تكون مشروعات تخرج
الإمكانيات أظنها متوفرة جدا

أفكار في التصميم الميكانيكي
أفكار في البرمجة 
دقة التنفيذ وروعة الفكرة
مع الوقت ستصل التكلفة لاقل مما يمكن أن نستورده

ويمكن لمعرفتنا بحال السوق المصرية مثلا 
بحساب تكلفة العامل والمكسب قد يكون مشروع خط انتاج متكامل لا يكون مربحا

لذلك فالمهم هو أن نصنع الماكينة المناسبة لحال السوق 
بحيث لا نعتمد على العامل كليا فيتحكم في الإنتاج 
وكذلك لا تكون التكلفة أعلى من العائد في وقت يشعر به صاحب العمل

أرجو المشاركة في الفكرة من كل المهندسين أصحاب الخبرات في السوق
وكذلك من الطلبة 

دعونا نفكر في مشكلة ما او حاجة ما للصناعة 
ونبدا في وضع الحل لها ودراسة الجدوى ومن ثم التنفيذ إن شاء الله تعالى 

انتظر مشاركاتكم


----------



## zamalkawi (26 أبريل 2011)

م.محمد عبدالعزيز قال:


> ويمكن لمعرفتنا بحال السوق المصرية مثلا
> بحساب تكلفة العامل والمكسب قد يكون مشروع خط انتاج متكامل لا يكون مربحا


أتفق معك تماما في هذه النقطة
فبمعرفة أن تكلفة العامل البسيط في أوروبا الغربية تتراوح من 10 إلى 20 مرة (بدون مبالغة) تكلفة العامل البسيط في مصر، نكتشف مدى حاجتهم لمثل هذه الروبوتات، بينما في مصر ربما تكون تكلفة العامل أقل من الروبوت
وبالتالي، ليس بالضرورة أن نطبق الروبوتات، ولكن أن نطبق (ونبتكر) ما هو مناسب لنا


----------



## ايمن الحسنات (29 أبريل 2011)

دعونا نفكر في مشكلة ما او حاجة ما للصناعة 
ونبدا في وضع الحل لها ودراسة الجدوى ومن ثم التنفيذ إن شاء الله تعالى
انا اقترح لو ان لدينا خط تجميع افران غاز ونبدا بجمع الافكار حول هذا المشروع 
بحيث ان نجعل التجميع الي مئة بالمئة مع عمل دراسة على الناتج قبل اتعديل وبعد التعديل اذا كان هناك اي اهتمام انا مستعد لان ابدا معك في هذا الموضوع


----------

